# Spinnerbait Rod



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey all, My new megaforce reel is unbelivable!! but the reel is more suited for spinnerbaits, buzz baits, and topwater chuggers than for worming in my oppion. I have never really taking the time to learn to fish these effectivly can you guys give me a few pointers includeing what kind of rod and type of line to use with these baits


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 17, 2007)

Addict, 
I like to throw spinnerbaits on a stiffer crankbait rod. The one I have is a 6'6" MH BPS Crankin' Power Pro. Its a glass rod. I'm not sure if they make the exact model any more but they probably make something comparable. For me, the glass flex gives me a better chance at hooking fish, especially with a high speed reel. I also have a 5'6" MH BPS pistol grip that is pretty good for casting spinner baits in close quarters. Both of these rods were under 50 bucks and have performed well for me.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks man, i put that reel on my old 6'6" cabelas eglass rod, it not only gave me a few more yards casting but also took a a little of the strain off my shoulder


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Addict,
> I like to throw spinnerbaits on a stiffer crankbait rod. The one I have is a 6'6" MH BPS Crankin' Power Pro. Its a glass rod. I'm not sure if they make the exact model any more but they probably make something comparable. For me, the glass flex gives me a better chance at hooking fish, especially with a high speed reel. I also have a 5'6" MH BPS pistol grip that is pretty good for casting spinner baits in close quarters. Both of these rods were under 50 bucks and have performed well for me.



I have the 5'6" bps extreme pistol grip myself! Must be 10 years old.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

I had one of those myself, I was throwing a spinner bait, this was years ago, and got a cramp in my hand just as i was coming forward with my cast and guess what, yup, right in the drink, I watched as it hit the bottom and disappeared in the silt. I had just gotten it.


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 17, 2007)

For buzzbaits and spinnerbaits I will only use a 7'0 Rod and reel that has at lease 6.2.1 gear ratio. You want to have the ability to lift that rod and get the bait to the surface as quick as possible. Yes even spinnerbaits it is a great way of getting smallmouth bass out of the deep a nice long cast and have the spinner bait break the surface a couple of time. It is a site to see a SM simming from 16 feet and nailing that bait.. Currently I use a old curado and a 7 foot BPS extreme MH fast action for both spinner & in-line spinner and buzzbaits. But do note I do not fish buzzbaits too often I find them to be a mimic bait and I never had a great day with them..

X


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

So you think those new high speed reels would be the way to go for spinner baits, cranks, and buzz baits? (7-1)


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree, the high speed reels are the way to go for spinnerbaits to keep them near the surface. I use an old Quantum EX500 with a 6.2 ratio. Its plenty fast for me. 

Smallies on spinnerbaits in deep clear water is about as fun as it gets if ya ask me.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 19, 2007)

That must be a real blast to see a smallie come up from the deep, I never had that pleasure. The only times I targeted SMB were trips to a fishing camp where the Susquehanna and juliana meet, they rent boats, drive you up 4 miles drop you in and you fish your way back to camp, we caught 18 SMB useing Bomber crankbaits, but were told later we could have doubled our output by useing tubes, Curses!!! #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

Tubes are deadly for smallies in the river. I will use tubes (or a tube like bait) T-rigged with a sliding bullet weight or on a tube jig.

Smallies love the tubes - one after the other some days


----------



## shamoo (Nov 20, 2007)

next time I go,  tubes will be the weapon of choice


----------



## little anth (Nov 20, 2007)

tubes are the way to go for smallies. have u tried dropshot imo best way to smallie fish 8)


----------

